# You know you've been fat a long time when...



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

You know you've been fat a long time when 425 feels skinny! 

A year ago I was almost 500lbs and now 425 feels skinny, and I know it's not skinny and I know that's not a lot of weight to lose in comparison to what I need to lose. How weird is that? It sure didn't feel skinny on the way UP.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm close to that weight and I feel huge.
Not complaining mind you. LOL.
If your aim is to lose I hope you are successful .


----------



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm close to that weight and I feel huge.
> Not complaining mind you. LOL.
> If your aim is to lose I hope you are successful .



Thanks.  I do want to keep losing. I want to get back down to any number as long as it starts with a 1. I was fine with the weight gain until I hit a wall and suddenly it wasn't ok or fun anymore. The body started hurting and I couldn't do the things I enjoyed anymore without serious struggle or pain. Activities became very limited. They still are but getting better each week. But today I was feeling skinnyyyy. Made me laugh.

Are you trying to gain more?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

You know you've been fat for a long time when you look at old pictures where you used to think that you were fat, but now think "wow! I was so skinny." lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

Real Me I'm not trying to gain but I am somewhat of a compulsive over eater and have times where I do gain.
Its my fault I know and I should lose weight but I love being big.
AmyJo you are so right about that LOL.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You know you've been fat for a long time when you look at old pictures where you used to think that you were fat, but now think "wow! I was so skinny." lol!



That's for sure! I can't believe the angst I had about being overweight and when I see pics from then I look really healthy and thin, not fat at all. If only there were do-overs.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

When I look at my skinny pics I think wow I really looked bad LOL
I had been in drug rehab so I guess I had a reason to look bad.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> When I look at my skinny pics I think wow I really looked bad LOL
> I had been in drug rehab so I guess I had a reason to look bad.


 
Oh? I'm so sorry You seem to be doing a lot better now though


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You know you've been fat for a long time when you look at old pictures where you used to think that you were fat, but now think "wow! I was so skinny." lol!



This is so me!

You know you've been fat for a long time when you automatically look at the sturdiness of a chair to evaluate its ability to hold you up.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

Leem said:


> This is so me!
> 
> You know you've been fat for a long time when you automatically look at the sturdiness of a chair to evaluate its ability to hold you up.



This exactly LOLOL.
Or look online at the brand and model to see if it has a weight rating.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Leem said:


> This is so me!
> 
> You know you've been fat for a long time when you automatically look at the sturdiness of a chair to evaluate its ability to hold you up.


 


Tracii said:


> This exactly LOLOL.
> Or look online at the brand and model to see if it has a weight rating.


 
I haven't had to experience that yet, though my chair at work does groan like crazy every time I move in it lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

You would be surprised that some chairs are only rated for 250 lbs.
I'm sure they will handle more weight tho'.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> You would be surprised that some chairs are only rated for 250 lbs.
> I'm sure they will handle more weight tho'.


 
Hmm, I'll have to check that out tomorrow just out of curiosity. I wonder if it says on it somewhere?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 8, 2017)

Some chairs have a sticker on the bottom with that info and some have it on the box.
When I got my new office chair at work I tried to see the box but they were taking it out the door.
I couldn't find a sticker on the bottom so who knows.
It seems to be holding up oK but just has times where it squeaks a lot.
The springy thing that you can pump up still works so thats good.
I haven't totally killed it yet.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh if I could get back the hours I've spent looking up the weight limit on items! Chairs, ladders, bicycles, exercise equipment.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 9, 2017)

And comparing seat measurements on items I want to buy!


----------



## Leem (Feb 9, 2017)

Living XM has an excellent line of chairs that list all of the important info on line. I got one of their out door collapsible chairs that I love and take it with me wherever I go.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

Out door chairs I try to avoid LOL
I have one that folds up and fits in a bag like thingy I used it one summer and pretty much ripped the fabric from the eyelets.
Its still usable for someone who is small I would suppose but I'm not going to try it.


----------



## BigFA (Feb 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You know you've been fat for a long time when you look at old pictures where you used to think that you were fat, but now think "wow! I was so skinny." lol!



Could not agree more. I am amazed every time I look at an old photo and when I remember thinking I was fat 50 to 80 lbs. ago.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You know you've been fat for a long time when you look at old pictures where you used to think that you were fat, but now think "wow! I was so skinny." lol!



So true.
Right now I would consider 350 Lb skinny, or my happy weight!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 9, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Out door chairs I try to avoid LOL
> I have one that folds up and fits in a bag like thingy I used it one summer and pretty much ripped the fabric from the eyelets.
> Its still usable for someone who is small I would suppose but I'm not going to try it.



We purchased 2 a couple of years ago. I think it was from Living XM. We wanted to make sure that they were strong enough so, I ordered the 1,000 LB ones. When they arrived, my partner was REALLY, why two, we can both fit in one.
To be totally honest, they are really to big, super strong and to heavy to carry to a concert. We did take them to a couple of concerts, but "Chivalry was dead" they were too heavy for him to carry both. :doh:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Diana thats great info.
I have seen something like that before and wondered about them.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 16, 2017)

You know you have been fat a long time when you gain 20 lbs and a friend asks if you lost weight.
Seriously that happened to me today LOLOL.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 16, 2017)

Tracii said:


> You know you have been fat a long time when you gain 20 lbs and a friend asks if you lost weight.
> Seriously that happened to me today LOLOL.



Ohhh nooo! 

Maybe you look more "even"? When I lose weight my top half gets smaller faster making my bottom half look bigger. I look more balanced the larger I am.


----------



## Leem (Feb 16, 2017)

You know you've been fat a long time when you dont even notice your stretch marks anymore.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 17, 2017)

RealMe said:


> Ohhh nooo!
> 
> Maybe you look more "even"? When I lose weight my top half gets smaller faster making my bottom half look bigger. I look more balanced the larger I am.



I'm not sure what she was thinking LOL
I have gotten so big around the middle I don't see how she thinks I lost weight.
Maybe with my belly getting bigger I don't look as wide.
I think your balance theory makes sense.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 17, 2017)

Leem said:


> You know you've been fat a long time when you dont even notice your stretch marks anymore.



Ha! So right!


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 17, 2017)

Weight and your frame just seem to change as you get older. I think I look skinnier than I did when I was in fact was lighter since working out some. 
I am definitely bigger on my top half the past year or so. I should update my photo to show the change I guess. 

I think you know you've been fat for a long time when... you walk on a floor you've never walked on before, and you sort of test it before taking a full step. (I prefer to error towards being cautious - I have broken through some wood flooring a couple of times!) :doh:


----------



## RealMe (Feb 17, 2017)

SSBHM said:


> I think you know you've been fat for a long time when... you walk on a floor you've never walked on before, and you sort of test it before taking a full step.



Yes!

That reminds me of the time I went to look at a house for rent... the owner had installed beautiful laminate wood floor (like Pergo) and as I followed him through the house the poor floors creaked and groaned under my feet but made no sounds under his. I had to keep talking to distract him because a couple times he gave a puzzled look at the floor. I didn't rent the house because I was afraid I would break the floor!


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 17, 2017)

RealMe said:


> Yes!
> 
> That reminds me of the time I went to look at a house for rent... the owner had installed beautiful laminate wood floor (like Pergo) and as I followed him through the house the poor floors creaked and groaned under my feet but made no sounds under his. I had to keep talking to distract him because a couple times he gave a puzzled look at the floor. I didn't rent the house because I was afraid I would break the floor!



My bother is a big guy and he had just closed on his house and went to do a walk thru. He was walking out to the deck when he went thru the wooden floor. He came to visit about a week after and both his legs were all bruised and badly scratched and full of cuts and he was in lots of pain. (it does happen) 
I asked him :doh: How did you stop? he game this look.... and said really... with my balls.


----------



## Imp (Feb 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm close to that weight and I feel huge.
> Not complaining mind you. LOL.
> If your aim is to lose I hope you are successful .



Close to 425!? I've seen you on these boards for a long time--I had no idea. From time to time you've posted pictures and didn't look even close to 425!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

Imp said:


> Close to 425!? I've seen you on these boards for a long time--I had no idea. From time to time you've posted pictures and didn't look even close to 425!



I would guess those pics were from years back and I wasn't as heavy as I am now.
The past year or so my weight has shot up quite a bit and I'm sure I have mentioned that, perhaps you missed that.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 18, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> My bother is a big guy and he had just closed on his house and went to do a walk thru. He was walking out to the deck when he went thru the wooden floor. He came to visit about a week after and both his legs were all bruised and badly scratched and full of cuts and he was in lots of pain. (it does happen)
> I asked him :doh: How did you stop? he game this look.... and said really... with my balls.


 
OMG! That's a horrible thing to happen, but I couldn't help but laugh at his reply lol!
I broke a step on the deck at my aunt's house a few years back, they were old and probably a little rotten. I didn't fall through it, but I skinned my shin really bad on the next step up I always walk to the outside on steps now lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

I giggled at his answer Diana but that must have been awful.
AmyJo that sounded painful too.
Luckily I have only broken one wooden chair and several folding lawn chairs.
Going thru a floor OMG !!


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I would guess those pics were from years back and I wasn't as heavy as I am now.
> The past year or so my weight has shot up quite a bit and I'm sure I have mentioned that, perhaps you missed that.



I don't read through or participate in the boards as I used to, so you're probably right. It seems to me that you had lost a lot of weight--maybe when you took the picture for your avatar--and would go up a little and down a little. Oh, the sands of time!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

I did have calcium build up in both ankles that I had to have surgery on so yes I did have to lose weight before they would operate because at 375+ I would have a hard time with rehab having to put that much weight on a healing ankle.
They did each ankle one at a time so I could heal properly.
That was several years ago and I have gained all the weight back plus some.
Yes my avatar pic is an older one.


----------



## Imp (Feb 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I did have calcium build up in both ankles that I had to have surgery on so yes I did have to lose weight before they would operate because at 375+ I would have a hard time with rehab having to put that much weight on a healing ankle.
> They did each ankle one at a time so I could heal properly.
> That was several years ago and I have gained all the weight back plus some.
> Yes my avatar pic is an older one.



Now that's a history that makes you a Weight Board star! :bow: Except for the ankles and all. Hope all is better.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

Ankles are fine now and I'm no star just a regular person.


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Ankles are fine now and I'm no star just a regular person.



You know, it's funny. Every so often, I'll be out and about; doing some shopping or going for a walk, or getting gas (these days it's usually when I'm grocery shopping,) and I'll see a woman whose size and shape just floor me. In some cases, it'll be so much more extreme, because they'll be moving a certain way, or standing a certain way, or doing a certain thing that further accentuates their features, and even if I know nothing about them, I get this instant image in my mind; not necessarily of them, but of all the best things in the overall experience of the moment. It can be a simple thing for them; just walking from one place to another, and yet, for me, it can be life-changing, and I'll remember the sighting forever.

A big example of this was a short nature walk in Maine, where I spotted one SSBHM and two SSBBWs with a little girl who was probably related to them. I could go into more detail, but they were doing that walk that some fat women do, where they swing their arms a little as they move. That's always charming. Anyway, I smiled and waved hi. I don't know if they even noticed me, and I've certainly never seen them again, but I'll tell you something. Ever since then, I never go to Maine without visiting that trail, and taking a look over the bridge and path where the experience took place.

Don't underestimate the effect you can have on people, just by being there. That's all I'm really saying.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 25, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I giggled at his answer Diana but that must have been awful.
> AmyJo that sounded painful too.
> Luckily I have only broken one wooden chair and several folding lawn chairs.
> Going thru a floor OMG !!



Aside from breaking chairs, have you ever had a lawn chair or metal folding chair sink into the grass as you were sitting on it? It's happened to me enough, that I won't sit on them anymore. :blush:


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2017)

Well yeah the lawn chair legs will go right in the ground when you sit down.
I'm too wide for most lawn chairs anyway so chaise lounge chairs are out of the question too.Just too flimsy.

Two swords I totally get what you are saying and if that is your thing that is fine with me.
I have seen guys look at large women and some just seem enthralled and that is OK.
Its hard for us to actually know if guys doing that is a good thing or they are looking at you out of disgust for being fat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2017)

I took an old rickety lawn chair to a shopping center parking lot one year to watch fireworks. People everywhere to watch. When the chair broke....it did so with a LOUD screech....and my fat arse was lying on the ground with what was left of that chair under me. 
One of the few times in my life when my mom showed me some compassion...though she was probably embarrassed more than I was.


----------



## TwoSwords (Mar 28, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Well yeah the lawn chair legs will go right it the ground when you sit down.
> I'm too wide for most lawn chairs anyway so chaise lounge chairs are out of the question too.Just too flimsy.
> 
> Two swords I totally get what you are saying and if that is your thing that is fine with me.
> ...



That's why I always smile brightly when I say hi. I don't want there to be any ambiguity.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 28, 2017)

A smile and Hi is a good start.


----------



## George (Apr 2, 2017)

When your big jeans are now your skinny jeans


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all

I would pay to see some ssbbw who could make a movie like that:

Movie where She bounce on a small office chair to the rhythm of the music? It would be great to see her having fun bouncing and chair having workout to hold her nice bootie She could treat it as the exercise that someone have forced her to do on this chair therefore what..?? She does not like the chair a lot hehe therefore what she wants ...? She wants the chair to gave up (then she wouldn't have to exercise anymore) lol How long it would take for her to kill the chair? Depends on her weight and how strong she would be bouncing on it) Actually She could make a movie with chair for example every second day and use the chair only for this purpose  We here could observe her looking sexy why bouncing in nice clothes on chair and make a bets if the chair will give up first or Her  What do you thing people? hehe


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Nov 12, 2019)

I am from Poland and in here woman with weigh 300 lbs is hard to find anywhere These I know with weight around 300 lbs I like so much that everytime we meet I am carrying on my hands or shoulders  They really like that because there is not too many men that want to do that with women above 110 lbs For me it is a pleasure And if any of them but this is really rare weight a bit more for example 320 lbs and I have trouble with her weight I am all the time keep on saying that not the woman is too heavy but man is too weak hehe The same philosophy I have with the stuff around us If you are at work and your boss is hiring You the she or he sees that you are round and sexy hehe so all those sexy curves must weight appropriate weight Everything cost something and all those sexy curves cost the bigger weight  Coming back to boss if she or he sees that then should buy a stronger chair for You if not then you are using what You have and chair is a chair what is purpose of it sitting  So I cannot see anything embarrassing when any of You beauties breaks something For me simply that object was too weak and that's it If you have nice face big butt, tits stomach and legs the You are pretty and the fact that you weight more should not give anybody the right to be rude against You Actually I really would love to have a women over 500 lbs And for sure for me it would not be a shamed to live with her and be by her even when she destroys surrounding stuff I will tell more for me it would be a pleasure to see how everything around is groaning, bending and breaking under hers bootie))
Maybe I am stupid but I do not care I just love such a women and I know that it is not pretty what someone else is telling that it is pretty is what is pretty for You by the way all women all over the world are beautiful but form me these the most beautiful are these bigger


----------



## gluttonfan (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm a newbie. Just coming here today. 
Reading that old talk file, made me feeling so good. 
You are all beautiful in your souls. 
Your fat acceptance is marvelous. 
My ex-wife reached 500 pounds. But we had to divorce because of all the bad judgements of her family and friends. She became ashamed with her weight. I became a monster in my friends minds. Just because I was OK with her weight gain. My country is hell for huge women. 
Reading you gives me happiness. You are so proud and beautiful. 
I wish you the best. 
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2019)

George said:


> When your big jeans are now your skinny jeans


When you don't wear jeans anymore!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 16, 2019)

When people stop saying, "He's putting on a lot of weight, isn't he?"


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Shotha (Nov 17, 2019)

*Fat and Happy Moments

Fat Man Meets the Chaser*

*(2019/11/17 Sunday)*​I went with some friends to a local pub, where Shaun Wallace, one of the Chasers from the British TV quiz show The Chase, was appearing during a tour of New Zealand. It’s amusing enough that a fat boy, who only dates other fat boys, should be meeting one of the Chasers. However, my evening was punctuated by a couple of rather funny fat boy experiences.


We were sitting on barstools at rather high tables. I found that the barstools were causing me problems with an old injury. So, when diners vacated a nearby table, which had a bench either side of it, I decided to sit on one of the benches for a while to alleviate the pain in my leg. As I lowered myself onto the end of the bench, it sank under my weight and the other end of the bench rose about six feet into the air. I grabbed the table to lift myself up and the other end of the bench crashed loudly to the floor. Suddenly, all eyes were on me rather than on the chaser that the had come to see. A fat lady at the next table smiled at me understandingly.


At the end of the evening, it was hard to make our way out of the pub, because there were so many people milling around. We had to go between our table and the next one. I found it very difficult to squeeze through the gap between them. I backed out the first couple of times I tried to make my way through the gap. The tables were too heavy to be moved easily. On my third attempt, I just kept going. It was hard going and a number of people just stopped and stared. My friend, who was in front of me, stopped at the other end of the gap. As my belly was compressed by the tables either side of me, my shorts started to fall down. I had to tell my friend, “Don’t stand still or my pants will fall down.” As I emerged at the other end of the gap, I found it a struggle to pull my shorts back up far enough for my big fat belly to hold them in place again.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh, I love The Chase! Shame it wasn't Anne or Mark there. 

That's hot about the benches though, I would stared too, albeit probably for different reasons than most! =p


----------



## Shotha (Nov 21, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Oh, I love The Chase! Shame it wasn't Anne or Mark there.
> 
> That's hot about the benches though, I would stared too, albeit probably for different reasons than most! =p




I wonder how many chasers actually watch the Chase because of the number of very beautiful fat people on the show. I often share screenshots from the show with friends in countries, where the show is not screened.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 22, 2019)

It is absolutely fantastic to watch if fat, intelligent people are your cup of tea. The newest chaser - is her name Jenny? - is curvy as well, and stunning.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 22, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> It is absolutely fantastic to watch if fat, intelligent people are your cup of tea. The newest chaser - is her name Jenny? - is curvy as well, and stunning.



We get the shows about 6 months (or more) after their UK screening. They're not screened in the order that they're shot in. If the chasers have a long winning streak, they break it up, because audiences don't tend to be keen on quizzes and other competitions, where the competitors never win. I like the Beast and the Vixen best.


----------



## Emmy (Nov 22, 2019)

anonymous.viewerun said:


> I am from Poland and in here woman with weigh 300 lbs is hard to find anywhere These I know with weight around 300 lbs I like so much that everytime we meet I am carrying on my hands or shoulders  They really like that because there is not too many men that want to do that with women above 110 lbs For me it is a pleasure And if any of them but this is really rare weight a bit more for example 320 lbs and I have trouble with her weight I am all the time keep on saying that not the woman is too heavy but man is too weak hehe The same philosophy I have with the stuff around us If you are at work and your boss is hiring You the she or he sees that you are round and sexy hehe so all those sexy curves must weight appropriate weight Everything cost something and all those sexy curves cost the bigger weight  Coming back to boss if she or he sees that then should buy a stronger chair for You if not then you are using what You have and chair is a chair what is purpose of it sitting  So I cannot see anything embarrassing when any of You beauties breaks something For me simply that object was too weak and that's it If you have nice face big butt, tits stomach and legs the You are pretty and the fact that you weight more should not give anybody the right to be rude against You Actually I really would love to have a women over 500 lbs And for sure for me it would not be a shamed to live with her and be by her even when she destroys surrounding stuff I will tell more for me it would be a pleasure to see how everything around is groaning, bending and breaking under hers bootie))
> Maybe I am stupid but I do not care I just love such a women and I know that it is not pretty what someone else is telling that it is pretty is what is pretty for You by the way all women all over the world are beautiful but form me these the most beautiful are these bigger


ha! this was too cute "shes not too big..hes too weak"


----------



## Emmy (Nov 22, 2019)

you know exactly how long ur jeans will last... before your thighs rubbing together wreck the inseam


----------



## Jay78 (Nov 22, 2019)

Emmy said:


> you know exactly how long ur jeans will last... before your thighs rubbing together wreck the inseam


Thighs need to kiss!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

You know you've been fat a long time... 
When people- mostly non-related to overweight - dare ( or are allowed) to make a guess on my weight and misjudge by 50 kg / ~110 lbs.

They have no idea .


----------



## Jay78 (Nov 23, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> You know you've been fat a long time...
> When people- mostly non-related to overweight - dare ( or are allowed) to make a guess on my weight and misjudge by 50 kg / ~110 lbs.
> 
> They have no idea .


I guess you’ve been busy and successful then!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 23, 2019)

@Jay78 thx for your reply.

Embarrasingly I don't get what you want me to tell 

I can understand the words but I can't put it together in that context... sorry...


----------



## Tad (Nov 24, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Jay78 thx for your reply.
> 
> Embarrasingly I don't get what you want me to tell
> 
> I can understand the words but I can't put it together in that context... sorry...



I'm not quite sure what he was getting at either, Anna.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 24, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> I guess you’ve been busy and successful then!!



anyway..
I AM busy and I AM successful.
Nothing wrong about that at all


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 24, 2019)

Emmy said:


> you know exactly how long ur jeans will last... before your thighs rubbing together wreck the inseam


I love the sound of corduroys rubbing together. It's amazing to see too!
Jeans are quieter, but the sight is always nice too.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jan 24, 2020)

When walking becomes almost unbearable and you graduate to a power wheelchair because your belly gets in the way of moving! My legs are bigger know and is starting to have folds! My upper body and belly have many folds! My belly is to my knees when sitting! I have tiny calves my thighs are starting to fold and have little muscle tone left in my legs which makes walking near impossible! My belly touches my knees! Carrying 400lbs is hard but satisfying! Its getting harder to bathe and soon I'm going to need help from my hubby! In 2 years I want to be bedridden! I love the feel of being fat!
Enjoy my curves!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 24, 2020)

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> When walking becomes almost unbearable and you graduate to a power wheelchair because your belly gets in the way of moving! My legs are bigger know and is starting to have folds! My upper body and belly have many folds! My belly is to my knees when sitting! I have tiny calves my thighs are starting to fold and have little muscle tone left in my legs which makes walking near impossible! My belly touches my knees! Carrying 400lbs is hard but satisfying! Its getting harder to bathe and soon I'm going to need help from my hubby! In 2 years I want to be bedridden! I love the feel of being fat!
> Enjoy my curves!


Yes when you get up in our weight a lot of movement is exhausting. I always use a motorized cart when I go to the grocery or Wal-Mart if I'm going in for more than one thing. I can't say that I want to be bedridden, but I do love the feeling of being fat as well


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jan 25, 2020)

My belly


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 25, 2020)

RealMe said:


> You know you've been fat a long time when 425 feels skinny!
> 
> A year ago I was almost 500lbs and now 425 feels skinny, and I know it's not skinny and I know that's not a lot of weight to lose in comparison to what I need to lose. How weird is that? It sure didn't feel skinny on the way UP.



Yep, I remember when 130 was my extreme top end, never thought I'd get "up that high", now it's rather doubtful I'll ever get "down that low" again! I'm wondering if as time goes on that "I'll never see that number on the scale again" weight will make its way up to 160, 180, 200, 225, 250, 300, more?????


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 25, 2020)

George said:


> When your big jeans are now your skinny jeans



I love my new size 18 jeans but I can't wait to burst the button off of them!


----------

